# Hệ thống Điện > Spindle >  Có nên sử dụng spindle Aircool chạy gỗ

## khangscc

Như tiêu đề: lang thang trên mạng thấy clip test spindle giải nhiệt gió em cũng ham hố nhập về thử một em xem thế nào, thông số cơ bản:
1./ Spindle 800W Zhen Yu, theo giới thiệu là 4 bạc đạn 7x
2./ Giải nhiệt gió  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
3./ Tần số : 400Hz, áp 220v, tốc độ max 24000 rpm, dòng max 4A
4./ Một số hình ảnh




5./ Đánh giá sơ bộ khi bóc tem:
 - Hàng đẹp, đóng gói cẩn thận, tặng kèm jack spindle, collet 6mm.
 - Chi tiết gia công sắc sảo, nhãn mác in trên thân rõ ràng
 - sơ bộ: đáng đồng tiền bát gạo (một bát gạo hết 2tr3 tiền)
6./ CHuẩn bị test:

Thông số đặt biến tần: ÁP 220v, dòng 4A để biến tần bảo vệ quá nhiệt 
7./ Cái cờ lip:


8./ So sánh với spindle thần thánh đang có:
- Chạy đỡ ồn hơn, êm hơn 
- Có vẻ momen khởi động nhỏ hay lý do nào khác nhờ các bác bắt bệnh dùm: dòng khởi động Spindle 130W tăng từ 1 đến 3.5A rồi hạ xuống 1 A khi max tốc, Spindle 800w dòng khởi động ở mức 1A lên 2.2A rồi ổn định ở 1.4A
- Độ nóng: âm ấm sau khi test không tải các kiểu (tầm 40 độ), theo các bác có ổn không, e chưa làm pát gá nên chưa test trên máy được.
9./ Tạm kết luận:
- Chạy êm như kỳ vọng
- gió thổi đầu spin rất mạnh khi chạy ở tốc độ từ 20k rpm trở lên(cái này khỏi cần tưới nguội ), dưới 15k rpm gió yếu 
- ... còn phần sau đợi vài hôm lên máy rồi đánh giá tiếp.

----------

haignition

----------


## vusvus

Bác còn cái nào không chia e với bác

----------


## khangscc

> Bác còn cái nào không chia e với bác


Em nhập thí điểm 1 con trước ợ, để xài xem ổn không thì em xúc về tiếp. Bác nào có nhu cầu thì e xúc hộ cho

----------


## iamnot.romeo

anh kẹp dao vào rồi cho nó chạy xem âm thanh thế nào? tròn vo mà ko rung, lăn là ổn rồi  :Big Grin:

----------


## khangscc

> anh kẹp dao vào rồi cho nó chạy xem âm thanh thế nào? tròn vo mà ko rung, lăn là ổn rồi


E đang xài spindle thần thánh nên chỉ có dao 4mm, collet nó tặng 6mm. Vài hôm collet về test xong em báo cáo tiếp nha

----------


## duonghoang

--- Giải nhiệt gió chắc ồn hơn cái bình thường hở bác?

----------


## khangscc

> --- Giải nhiệt gió chắc ồn hơn cái bình thường hở bác?


Em không có cái giải nhiệt nước nên chưa dám phán, so với spindle 130w của bác quảng thì tương đương hoặc thấp hơn về độ ồn. Chạy 22k rpm thì rất êm tai

----------


## biết tuốt

bác không translate luôn xem nhà sản xuất họ bẩu dùng như nào luôn cho đỡ mất công , nhập 1 con về mà có 2,3t cũng rẻ đó nhỉ

----------


## khangscc

> bác không translate luôn xem nhà sản xuất họ bẩu dùng như nào luôn cho đỡ mất công , nhập 1 con về mà có 2,3t cũng rẻ đó nhỉ


File thông số nó hình ảnh thì dịch sao đc, giá đó em chọn mua nhà cung cấp uy tín mức vương miện nên hơi cao, giá tại tung của

----------


## ahdvip

Về giải nhiệt gió thì dòng này ko phù hợp lắm cho máy gỗ chạy thời gian dài. Nguyên nhân là vì phần tản nhiệt của nó quá nhỏ, nếu muốn yên tâm hơn thì nên chọn dòng giải nhiệt gió nhưng có phần áo nhôm bên ngoài chứ dòng này mà chạy lâu thì cũng nóng sôi mà thôi.

----------


## khangscc

> Về giải nhiệt gió thì dòng này ko phù hợp lắm cho máy gỗ chạy thời gian dài. Nguyên nhân là vì phần tản nhiệt của nó quá nhỏ, nếu muốn yên tâm hơn thì nên chọn dòng giải nhiệt gió nhưng có phần áo nhôm bên ngoài chứ dòng này mà chạy lâu thì cũng nóng sôi mà thôi.


Thanks bác có ý kiến, e test thôi nên hiện tại chưa biết lâu dài như thế nào, riêng phần giải nhiệt thì nên có máy hút bụi chứ không là nó bám cứng ngắt

----------


## Nam CNC

ông Đức , ông xài chưa mà phán như thánh thế , người ta đã tính và nói dùng cho điêu khắc thì china đã bao xài cho mấy ông 24-24 , bảo hành 6 tháng rồi . Có cái khuyết điểm là gió thổi mạnh quá , bụi gỗ phía dưới bay tùm lum thì không tốt cho 2 cái lổ mũi mấy ông thôi , xài giải nhiệt nước thì đỡ hơn , chứ nước và gió có khác nhau gì , chắc khác nhau bởi tiếng ồn gió rít.


thiết bị động cơ hay điện tử gì người ta cũng tính toán hoạt động đến 70 C là bình thường chỉ trừ 1 số trường hợp hạn chế thay đổi nhiệt độ thì đã ghi thông số nhiệt độ trên sản phẩm.

----------

dauhaoquang

----------


## suu_tam

Chỗ em thường họ hay làm cái bể chưa nước ở trên cao, cho chảy tự do xuống máy, thu lại vào 1 cái thùng, lắp máy bơm bơm ngược lên bể cho nó chạy. Tạo ra một vòng tuần hoàn lớn.
Còn em thì dùng nước chảy qua két nước có quạt tản nhiệt. Vậy là kết hợp tản nhiệt gió + két nước để giải nhiệt nước, còn nước giải nhiệt spindler. Không lo bụi.

----------


## ahdvip

> ông Đức , ông xài chưa mà phán như thánh thế , người ta đã tính và nói dùng cho điêu khắc thì china đã bao xài cho mấy ông 24-24 , bảo hành 6 tháng rồi . Có cái khuyết điểm là gió thổi mạnh quá , bụi gỗ phía dưới bay tùm lum thì không tốt cho 2 cái lổ mũi mấy ông thôi , xài giải nhiệt nước thì đỡ hơn , chứ nước và gió có khác nhau gì , chắc khác nhau bởi tiếng ồn gió rít.
> 
> 
> thiết bị động cơ hay điện tử gì người ta cũng tính toán hoạt động đến 70 C là bình thường chỉ trừ 1 số trường hợp hạn chế thay đổi nhiệt độ thì đã ghi thông số nhiệt độ trên sản phẩm.


Kaka, em là thánh mà anh!
Mấy con giải nhiệt gió của anh cho chạy liên tục tốc độ cao tầm 2h đồng hồ đem đo nhiệt độ với 1 bầy giải nhiệt nước của em cùng chạy không, ai thua biết liền à. Vấn đề em đang nói là chạy điêu khắc thời gian dài là không tốt. Còn đảm bảo 24/24 mà bao lâu thì mới là vấn đề  :Big Grin: , chứ nếu ngon thì mấy thằng sản xuất cnc nó gắn hết rồi tội gì chơi giải nhiệt nước cho lằng nhằng, bụi nó có hít đâu.

----------


## CKD

Bác nào dùng 24/24 thì cứ dùng nhóe.. theo em thì khuyên là không nên thử. Mà có thử thì cũng chẵng chết ngay.
Giải nhiệt gió, nếu có và kèm theo máy từ china thì có dùng mấy con vuông vuông ấy. Chưa thấy mấy con tròn tròn này trên máy chạy gỗ à.

Còn ồn hay không? tất nhiên là ồn, nhưng khi ăn gỗ thì chỉ còn nghe tiếng kia thôi, tiếng cái quạt khi đó nó êm hẵn.

À, không phải chém chơi đâu nhé. Em đã từng dùng con 1.5kW giải nhiệu gió kiểu này. Không phải cố tình mua thử đâu, mà mua nhầm. 4 ổ bi. Chạy thì nói chung.. nóng hơn mấy con kia. Con này thì chú Đức cũng có dùng thì phải  :Smile:

----------


## khangscc

> Bác nào dùng 24/24 thì cứ dùng nhóe.. theo em thì khuyên là không nên thử. Mà có thử thì cũng chẵng chết ngay.
> Giải nhiệt gió, nếu có và kèm theo máy từ china thì có dùng mấy con vuông vuông ấy. Chưa thấy mấy con tròn tròn này trên máy chạy gỗ à.
> 
> Còn ồn hay không? tất nhiên là ồn, nhưng khi ăn gỗ thì chỉ còn nghe tiếng kia thôi, tiếng cái quạt khi đó nó êm hẵn.
> 
> À, không phải chém chơi đâu nhé. Em đã từng dùng con 1.5kW giải nhiệu gió kiểu này. Không phải cố tình mua thử đâu, mà mua nhầm. 4 ổ bi. Chạy thì nói chung.. nóng hơn mấy con kia. Con này thì chú Đức cũng có dùng thì phải


Vụ này hơi căng nhỉ, em độ cho nó cái chip làm lạnh trên đầu cho nó hút vào có ổn không mấy bác

----------


## ahdvip

> Bác nào dùng 24/24 thì cứ dùng nhóe.. theo em thì khuyên là không nên thử. Mà có thử thì cũng chẵng chết ngay.
> Giải nhiệt gió, nếu có và kèm theo máy từ china thì có dùng mấy con vuông vuông ấy. Chưa thấy mấy con tròn tròn này trên máy chạy gỗ à.
> 
> Còn ồn hay không? tất nhiên là ồn, nhưng khi ăn gỗ thì chỉ còn nghe tiếng kia thôi, tiếng cái quạt khi đó nó êm hẵn.
> 
> À, không phải chém chơi đâu nhé. Em đã từng dùng con 1.5kW giải nhiệu gió kiểu này. Không phải cố tình mua thử đâu, mà mua nhầm. 4 ổ bi. Chạy thì nói chung.. nóng hơn mấy con kia. Con này thì chú Đức cũng có dùng thì phải


Em có xài chứ sao ko  :Big Grin: .
Đang gạ kèo anh Nam có 2h mà anh phá quá  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: . 
Những con spindle giải nhiệt gió này muốn ngon phải có áo giải nhiệt thêm thì mới ổn cho thời gian dài được. Còn tiếng ồn hả, chưa chắc mấy con này ồn hơn mấy con spindle cũ đi với biến tần china đâu, có máy nó hú kinh lắm

----------


## Nam CNC

tại sao phải đi so sánh nhiệt độ ??? vấn đề là bảo đảm kĩ thuật và tuổi thọ , nếu chú nói giải nhiệt gió chết sớm hơn giải nhiệt nước thì tui và chú cá , xem con nào chết trước hay chết cùng lúc !!!


còn 1 cái nữa giải nhiệt nước tui thấy nó chết mau hơn á , chết vì rò nước nhiều hơn là chết già như giải nhiệt gió.

----------

